# Missed ab, twins



## Yonekab (Dec 9, 2010)

Is there a dx code for mised ab w/twins? 632 doesn't specify single or multiple gestations.


----------



## preserene (Dec 9, 2010)

Missed abortion Twins. Yes you have to document if it was missed abotion of both fetuses. Why so? Here we go:  there may be demise of both twins at the same or different period of gestation. OR one may be alive and the other  may have died in utero- this may remain dead in utero or, as days go by, may be vanishing and then it is termed as "vanishing Twins"  and the other live  fetus may reach up to term and deliver being unscathed, OR, the dead fetus may excite a threatened abortion or go for spontaneous abortion.

So it is mandatory to indicate that both fetuses are dead, if that was the case.
Misses abortion code and another code from 651.0x also have to be reported ; if there was any other diagnosis associated with pregnancy/or complicating pregnancy also would be reported.


----------

